

Fun diversion: Arastra programming quiz - wmf
http://arastra.com/recruit/quiz.py

======
mrtron
Hmm - the quiz is interesting. Basically testing a) Networks basic b) Intimate
C knowledge d) Basic algorithm knowledge

I would prefer some more questions, and some questions had answers that were
not exactly wrong. 1\. UDP is preferred over TCP for VoIP mainly because:

Well that is a pretty simple answer, but it's answers kind of confuse that
issue. UDP is preferred because there is less overhead, and you do not spend
any time trying to handle lost packets. I guess the main piece is that you
ignore lost packets since they have to arrive in a timely manner or are
useless, it will not help you to re-request one piece of data, because the by
the time you get it the second time it is useless!

Ah well...fun diversion and it never hurts to remember random topics you
haven't looked at in a while :)

